# WLS ABC Chicago 7-1 and 7-2 in HD



## tzphotos.com (Jul 12, 2006)

I just noticed that WLS in Chicago is broadcasting what they call two HD channels on one Frequency...

The main channel still looks very good, but the 7-2 channel looks very bad! I can't believe they call it HD. I watched a program called Motion and everything was turning into blocks during the entire program.


----------



## Jim5506 (Jun 7, 2004)

We have a local station broadcasting 2 720p and one 480p signal on the same channel.

It took them 3-4 months to iron out the wrinkles and now it is not bad at all.


----------

